# Audi A7 Bold Design Ad Campaign Expands with New 'Prepare the Road' Commercial and Trip Advisor Presence



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi's sculptured A7 has just begun to hit dealers, with demos arriving just weeks ago and a few hundred now in owners hands following their first month of sale. Not surprisingly, the rollout of the A7 and in particular the marketing push of the car were a large focus of Audi at recent New York Auto Show and the message about the car continues.

First to spread the word was Audi's multi-faceted, multi-sided and multi-messaged Times Square billboard. Emphasizing the same 'Bold Design' as exemplified the A7, the billboard suggested seven boldly designed sights one should make sure to check out while in Manhattan, while Twitterers and the like could post their message to the billboard if they tagged it *#bolddesign*.

Here is a video we shot on an iPhone while in Manhattan for the New York Auto Show.






One of the #bolddesign locations suggested by Audi was the Frank Gery designed IAC Building found in Manhattan's Chelsea district. With its progressive architecture and fantastic LED screen wall on the lobby level, top Audi executives including Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen, CMO Scott Keogh, GM of Product Planning Filip Brabec and designer Ulli Beierlein outlined their latest offering.

We managed to capture most of these presentations in video but unfortunately not all of them and not in their entirety. Still, we got the main points and this also includes a preview of the new Audi A7 commercial 'Prepare the Road' in the Keogh presentation and a truncated video showing off the A7's new *Audi connect* system at the end of the Brabec presentation. These presentations are shown below.










e>






With the A7 marketing push now well under way, Audi has begun to evolve the campaign even further. This now includes a list of Bold Driving Destinations as outlined on the travel website Trip Advisor.










Should you visit the website, you can read up on this very impressive list of routes highlighted from all around the world. While impressive, we'll be even more impressed if someone tried to do them all in the same Audi A7.

Want to know more about the Audi A7 presentation or Trip Advisor campaign? Check out these links below or visit your local Audi dealer to see the newly arrived A7.

* Trip Advisor - Bold Driving Destinations *

* Full Story - New York Auto Show: Audi of America Presents A7 at Boldly Designed IAC Building in Manhattan*

* Full Story - Photo Gallery: Audi's #BoldDesign Billboard in Times Square *


----------

